# Ecig potential life savers



## jagga8008 (5/8/15)

found the following and just sharing :

http://m.news24.com/health24/Lifest...cigarettes-are-potential-life-savers-20150608

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ohmen (5/8/15)

Thanks @jagga8008 

I can only imagine the enormous amount pressure Tobacco companies are feeling

Damn E-cigarettes


----------

